

Show HN: Fight for Net Neutrality with slowlane.js - yodaiken
https://github.com/yodaiken/slowlane/

======
cddotdotslash
I made a similar snippet of JS code earlier today (never got around to posting
it). It's pure JS and only a few lines that devs can add to their sites. Feel
free to use or modify it as needed:
[https://gist.github.com/matthewdfuller/69f990f58f1e0850443e](https://gist.github.com/matthewdfuller/69f990f58f1e0850443e)

------
sergiotapia
I would place it on my websites but at least make the warning message centered
horizontally and vertically. Give it a background color, a border, something.

Remember the SOPA banner that was widespread and easily gave across the
message? Aim for something like that.

~~~
yodaiken
Check out the new version!

------
synthecypher
If you organise a world wide protest using this I definitely think it would
spread the message.

